# Intermittent pto gt5000



## Msheffner (5 mo ago)

Well I have been trying to figure out a problem with a gt5000 here it is electric pto engages blades spin for about 3 to 5 seconds give or take then just stop then start up again sometimes if you rock the mower side to side the deck engages and disengages almost like power is intermittent to the pto clutch. Please any advise or test would be great.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. If it is an electric actuated PTO, you may have a loose connection or a damaged wire. You may want to try and trace the wire from the switch to the PTO.


----------



## Msheffner (5 mo ago)

I will check the wires from the pto switch to the clutch because unfortunately it is an electric pto, that is why I like my 84 Dixon all mechanical.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If the PTO clutch has enough free play between the PTO body and the tongue that holds this from spinning, then it is possible that one of the supply wires that feed the PTO has fatigued/broken inside the insulation, if you have a multimeter, disconnect the connector that supplies the power to the PTO and set multimeter to ohms and place a probe into each socket on the PTO side and take a reading on the meter, if there is a circuit, keeping probes in socket, rock the wire near to the PTO and check if the circuit stays intact, if ok, then you will have to check else where, bearing in mind, the PTO needs lots of amperage, so if battery is getting down, check this also.

Check the PTO switch, and if the seat sensor is 4 wire, check this as well.


----------



## Msheffner (5 mo ago)

FredM said:


> If the PTO clutch has enough free play between the PTO body and the tongue that holds this from spinning, then it is possible that one of the supply wires that feed the PTO has fatigued/broken inside the insulation, if you have a multimeter, disconnect the connector that supplies the power to the PTO and set multimeter to ohms and place a probe into each socket on the PTO side and take a reading on the meter, if there is a circuit, keeping probes in socket, rock the wire near to the PTO and check if the circuit stays intact, if ok, then you will have to check else where, bearing in mind, the PTO needs lots of amperage, so if battery is getting down, check this also.
> 
> Check the PTO switch, and if the seat sensor is 4 wire, check this as well.


well I do know that the seat switch is 2 wires and it has to be unplugged and plugged back in sometimes but I will check the wires as well with an ohm reading thank you


----------



## Msheffner (5 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. If it is an electric actuated PTO, you may have a loose connection or a damaged wire. You may want to try and trace the wire from the switch to the PTO.


thank you for the suggestion I will be checking


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Msheffner said:


> well I do know that the seat switch is 2 wires and it has to be unplugged and plugged back in sometimes but I will check the wires as well with an ohm reading thank you


If only a 2 wire, don't worry about it, that only controls the start circuit.


----------



## linquistmarc (5 mo ago)

Bypass the switch with a jumper if you can do it safely and not cause yourself more trouble than it’s worth. I’m betting the switch contacts are corroded or loose from vibration.


----------



## dubo44 (5 mo ago)

Msheffner said:


> Well I have been trying to figure out a problem with a gt5000 here it is electric pto engages blades spin for about 3 to 5 seconds give or take then just stop then start up again sometimes if you rock the mower side to side the deck engages and disengages almost like power is intermittent to the pto clutch. Please any advise or test would be great.


Check the wiring to the clutch.


----------

